# Things you wished you tried earlier



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Been a weekend warrior detailer for about 8 yrs and today used snow foam for the first time.

Why didn't I try it earlier I ask myself!!!!

Wife's daily is a black A3 and I only wash it say once a month so it gets very dirty. 
I got the autobrite lance with free magifoam and was amazed with the result. 
I applied it quite thick and left to dwell for 5 mins and the dirt was literally falling off making the wash stage so much easier. 

What have other tried and wished they had earlier??


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Divorce


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

BH Autofoam

Hozelock pressure sprayer

Dooka Wash Pad

Zymol waxes generally

Britemax Spray & Shine

Could go on and on...


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Exs sister


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Rabidracoon reviewed Powermaxed Jetwash and Wax last year.
I was very impressed but didn't get round to buying it till couple months ago.
Silly me.
Amazing stuff.
Go toy local jetwash petrol station.
Spray on with a pump sprayer. 
Leave for 5 mins .
£1 for 2.30 min pressure rinse and it's 95% clean!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zymol waxes for me.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Gtechniq C5 wheel armour - say no more

BH Autofoam

Polish Angel Master Sealant & Carnauba Arts


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Jaffa cakes:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Mitchell and King Pure


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

where's the Gentleman's club section?


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Handi Puck from auto finesse, I don't have power outside my flat so I have to polish and wax by hand. Tried it yesterday and will not go back to other methods now, soo much easier


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Scholl polishes, though they where another derailing fad but nope there the dogs danglies


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

G3 clay mitt. Well impressed


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Used grit guards finally today,was surprised by the amount of sediment behind :doublesho
Also wish I bought the Dooka pad earlier..now I have 3 :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

C5 for me why I bothered to apply wheel wax/sealant I will never know. 

Gonz.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, whilst some of the replies were very amusing, please can you bear in mind that DW is a family forum and keep your posts within the boundaries of whats acceptable.


----------



## CLAYTONJONES (Nov 21, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> BH Autofoam
> 
> Hozelock pressure sprayer
> 
> ...


What dilution ratio do you use the BH at? I have been trying different ratios and it always seems to degrade the beading. I tried 100ml in 3 litres yesterday and even that degraded the beading :/


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bilberry wheel cleaner
Microfibre drying towel 
Etc
So much stuff I'm trying and can't believe I didn't try sooner


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

This forum- also wish I found this before


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

CLAYTONJONES said:


> What dilution ratio do you use the BH at? I have been trying different ratios and it always seems to degrade the beading. I tried 100ml in 3 litres yesterday and even that degraded the beading :/


I'd email Bilt Hamber direct on this one as they advise a 4% Panel Impact Ratio and yours is below that. Not sure if the ratio changes with a hand sprayer rather than a foam lance.
Would be interested in their reply.


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

using spray bottles http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-spr...0_1459017460_1bddec52ddf554aba7c16fbdb6fa9658


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Got into using a machine polisher and then applying nano coatings. When i get my brand new car, i don't have the skills so to give it the best possible start, i'm having it professionally detailed.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Got into using a machine polisher and then applying nano coatings. When i get my brand new car, i don't have the skills so to give it the best possible start, i'm having it professionally detailed.


 Spend the money it would cost to get a pro to do it,on lessons.The pro at one time was in the same boots as you. Also get some panels and practice your hart out


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> Spend the money it would cost to get a pro to do it,on lessons.The pro at one time was in the same boots as you. Also get some panels and practice your hart out


Done that, i can use the da with confidence but applying a sealant that requires precise application is not something i want to do now. Besides, my facilities are a bit naff right now, so doesn't lend itself to most things car cleaning. I plan on practicing for when it's time to reapply my chosen product, just need to sort a few other things out first :thumb:


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Golly.
Staved off buying a pressure washer for ages. Stoopid.
SRP is fab
HD wax. One of the most easy to apply and forgiving waxes going. You could leave it for 30 mins in the sun and it would buff off.

Magic sponge.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

reasonable newly single after almost 8 years, I'm inclined to agree with Hufty and Wilco!

Also, Foam lance, grit guards and all of G-techniq (magic stuff)


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

suspal said:


> where's the Gentleman's club section?


yes,where exacly is this,have requested permish to join 

can you put up a link please,:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Done that, i can use the da with confidence but applying a sealant that requires precise application is not something i want to do now. Besides, my facilities are a bit naff right now, so doesn't lend itself to most things car cleaning. I plan on practicing for when it's time to reapply my chosen product, just need to sort a few other things out first :thumb:


what sealant are you talking about


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> what sealant are you talking about


Crystal Serum, so the main issue i have is nowhere to get it under cover for the required length of time and of course if you apply it wrong........


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Divorce


Tried that


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

DrH said:


> Tried that


Snap......and suckered in to trying another one! :wall:


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

FK1000p........how did I miss this for so long ?


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

General detailing. Never knew how much pleasure I could get from it.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Crystal Serum, so the main issue i have is nowhere to get it under cover for the required length of time and of course if you apply it wrong........


got yea. thought you was on about a normal sealant buddy


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Swissvax Seal Feed! I used this on my 4 year old new shape hard top Z4, it had a few creaks coming from rear where the hard top sat. Applied this liquid magic to all rubber seals and it's like a new car!

Can't recommend it enough :thumb:


----------

